# Greedy Fly In Outfitter Nearly Got Us Killed



## Fish Herman (Aug 3, 2008)

Press Release:

Fisherman Cheats Death and Warns Others of Deadly Problem

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

A fisherman has created a website to warn anglers about the dangers of unscrupulous fly in fishing outfitters after following ones bad advice nearly killed his father, son and himself.

Millington, MI Tuesday JULY 29, 2008 -- 
During a fishing trip to northern Ontario the outfitter talked the fishermen into departing by way of river instead of flying out of their destination in a float plane.

The three men missed their outfitter who was supposed to be waiting for them on the river bank at 8am that morning. The fishing party ended up going much further down river than they were supposed to.

One of the fishermen and website owner Mr. Steven Snyder said: "The weather had been very rainy for the entire trip and the rivers had swelled and were raging."

The fishing party couldn't turn around and go back because they had already passed through some strong rapids. The boats weren't powerful enough to make it back up stream.

Steven said: "We temporarily lost control of both boats in the next set of white water rapids that stretched approximately 40 feet of the river. It was an extremely close call and both boats nearly capsized."

Next the three men then found themselves trapped between the white water they had just encountered and a new stretch of extreme rapids that was clearly impassible. The men were forced to land the boats in a remote area.

This isn't the only deadly situation this fishing party encountered due to their outfitters carelessness.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know.After reading what happened,it sounds like the worst part they brought on themselves.With this statement...."We didn't have enough fuel to go to our favorite pike fishing waters either."it sounds like they were there before or how could they have a favorite spot.

I would be PO'd about the gas and someone sure should have turned off the propane.

But when it says they almost killed themselves......Why didn't they wait at the place the Outfitter told them to wait at????"Saturday morning we got up at 5:00 AM because we had to load the boats and travel some distance to meet the outfitter on the river bank at 8:00 AM. We did our part but apparently the outfitter didn't make it on time. This was crucial because missing him meant we kept going down river to find him."

Evidently he was out looking for them.Sounds like they brought that on themselves.It sure wasn't the outfitters fault that it rained and swelled the rivers.


----------



## Fish Herman (Aug 3, 2008)

The outfitter lives on the same river and had to know it knocked out the markers. We've never been asked to leave that way and paid to be flown out. He talked us into leaving by way of river because he was being a tight wad.

Once we got to the camp it was very obvious. I think the party before us were probably upset with their terrible service and left the propane on. The outfitter should have caught that also.

The live well still had some of the same repairs I made to it 2 years prior and you could tell it was never fixed properly, probably only clients made the makeshift type repairs. Our fish got stolen about any time we tried to store them for a few hours

The outfitter was ridiculous.

How were we supposed to know where we were supposed to meet them when the markers were long swept away? We had never been there before.

You can't stop at a place when you don't know where the place is. Flat out it definitely was the outfitters fault.

He was being very careless with our safety and well being.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Was this a new outfitter from your previous trips to this camp?


----------



## Fish Herman (Aug 3, 2008)

We used this outfitter 1 time 2 years prior.

The cabin was ok. I don't need a castle. The overall service the first time was ok the first trip.

By the second trip the cabin was in need of work, the motors needed a tune-up, the sink pump didn't work, the live well was trash.

They didn't do much to improve anything and the whole place was unmaintained.

It was more than a rip - off.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You have a legimate gripe if the place and eqpt. was junk.I know,we had a similar experience a few years ago with crappy eqpt.


----------



## Fish Herman (Aug 3, 2008)

My dad would act funny about the door because it wouldn't lock. The cabin had apparently been broke into and the door was jerry rigged just like everything else in the camp. A bear could just come push the door open without any effort at all.

I realize if a bear wanted in bad enough he would get in but that was another ridiculous part of the trip.

If an outfitter treats their clients as badly as we were treated and expects to get away with it forever they have another thing coming.

They really do need some kind of rating system that is operated outside of the industry.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

That sounds absolutely terrible. Was the fishing better at least?


----------



## Fish Herman (Aug 3, 2008)

Fishing was ok, we had lots of rain after we finally got our gas for the boat.Made it tough to get out there for any length of time.


----------

